# Giving up on my Traeger



## generalzod (Jul 21, 2009)

I was hoping someone could help me out.  I have been using a Traeger for a couple of years now but am completely fed up with the complete lack of smoke flavor in anything and everything I cook, so I am looking into buying a Masterbuilt electric.  Can anyone tell me if it provides enough smoke?  I hate to switch from a Traeger to another with the same issue.

Thanks


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know much about the Traeger. But I know I love the Weber Smokey Mountain. In my opinion it's an easy to use smoker with a short learning curve and you get to use charcoal and wood.

Be sure to stop into Roll Call and give yourself a proper introduction


----------



## mikey (Jul 21, 2009)

Switching to an mes won't help you as the heat source is the same as your Traeger.   You might want to try either a charcoal unit or a stick burner.  Your choices will obviously depend on how much damage your wallet can handle.


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 21, 2009)

What kind of pellets have you used?  I'm told their oak is pretty light.  Have you tried mixing in some hickory?


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you given any thoughts about adding a *smoke daddy* to your pellet pooper?


----------



## ronp (Jul 21, 2009)

To address your original question, yes I get plenty of smoke flavor with my MES.


----------



## generalzod (Jul 21, 2009)

I have used, pecan, mesquite, and apple.  I have tried everything I can think of, including removing the drip pan just in case it was creating a dead-zone.  Everything I have cooked turns out perfect except...no smoke.  No smoke ring or smoke flavor.

I haven't looked into them.  I'll do some research. 

Great!  I'm going to continue looking into one.  I'm not too concerned about the visual smoke-ring, so this seems like it might be my best bet.


Also...I started out years ago on a stick burner and have considered going back, but I have to admit that I really like the convenience of my Traeger.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 21, 2009)

I get plenty of smoke flavor from my MES. However, my brother gets very similar smoke flavor on his traeger. Smoked pizza from his traeger is one of my favorite things. Is it possible you got a bum unit that doesn't burn the pellets adequately? His on the high setting will put out enough smoke to clear us off the patio.


----------



## pignit (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got a smoke daddy installed on my MES and my masterbuilt gas smoker. If you need any info I'll be glad to help you out. From what I understand the Traeger works on the same principal as the smoke daddy. You aren't going to get the smoke ring with the traeger. If your food is coming out the way you want it.... I would check and make sure the smoke producing part of the traeger is working properly.


----------



## davenh (Jul 21, 2009)

You could also try getting some 100% flavor wood pellets. The traeger brand pellets are a blend of fuel wood (oak) and flavor wood. There are sites where you can order pellets that are 100% hickory, cherry, etc.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey General, I've been using a Traeger for 2 years and never had a problem getting a smoke ring or good smoke flavor with anything I've smoked. I've always gotten compliments from my smokes and the great taste. Here is a pic of a pork roast I did with apple pellets and it might be hard to tell by the pic but I had a good solid smoke ring more then 1/4 inch thick around the whole roast. 


Also, check out Flatbrokes thread and the smoke he's pttin out and the smoke ring on his tri-tip, here's the link:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=traeger

Talk to me and maybe I can help you out. Send me a pm with what you've been doing. I'd be more then glad to help you in any way I can.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thta is something to try before you make the switch.


----------



## creative rock (Jul 22, 2009)

As DaveNH and Rich said above.
I get plenty of smoke flavor from my MES but I am sure there is a solution to what you want with what you have. Only difference in theory is you are using pellets as opposed to chips and chunks.
I do like the MES for convenience, but I also like stick burners that I have used in the past.
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## carpetride (Jul 22, 2009)

I would suggest trying www.cookinpellets.com for 100% wood.  I prefer those very much over the Traeger pellets.  Before anybody asks...I don't have any affiliations with Chris other than I have bought his pellets in the past.  

In terms of getting another smoker, you can never have too many!  Keep the Traeger and get one you like.  I added a Stumps after having a Traeger for about year...no problems with the Traeger just wanted size and the ability to cook without electricity and gas....ice storms will do that to you ;)


----------



## deltadude (Jul 23, 2009)

As Ronp and others have said, my MES 40" gives plenty of smoke flavor.

However, you have a big investment in your Traeger, and from browsing on SMF there are several happy Traeger owners.

• Did you call the Traeger Mfg and try to get help?
I have had a Weber gas grill for 10 years, and called Weber twice for warranty parts.  Each time I learned something new about my grill.  Ask lots of questions.

• As already mentioned, make sure everything is working correctly.

• Do a search a Google search on Traeger, learn everything about your unit that you possibly can.

Good Luck....


----------



## cwb124 (Sep 6, 2009)

I've had my Traeger for over a year now and at times I have been frustrated with the lack of smoke flavor.  

Near my work we have a great BBQ place that serves fantastic brisket.  That brisket has smoke flavor throughout every single morsel of every bite.  The brisket on my Traeger has never even come close to that amount of smoke flavor and I don't understand why.  I have thought about getting an "old school" charcoal smoker and giving that a try.  If you look at the traeger forums you will find many people with the same complaint.

I am very interested in trying those 100% pellets.  I had NO idea Traeger pellets were half breed wood.


----------



## bbqhead (Sep 11, 2009)

is it pellet fueled? if so try BBQ'ERS DELIGHT pellets. good stuff!


----------



## richtee (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmmm... hard to tell from here?


----------



## richtee (Sep 11, 2009)

When yer at the mercy of the folks who make the machine, you risk being limited to their tastes. Get a charcoal burner and save the planet  ;{)


----------



## ronp (Sep 11, 2009)

Why is that Rich? I have over 1,000 pics on photobucket that shows my smokes and they all are smoked and have good smoked flavors. 

How is the bourbon doing, buddy? Maybe you are not seeing clearly.
Take care my friend.


----------



## richtee (Sep 11, 2009)

Just that I can't taste it from here?


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just bought a Traeger and have no plans of using their pellets.  Mostly alder with oil flavoring.  I have a Green Mountain & Bear Mountain dealer near me locally. I have already purchased a bag of Green Mountain pellets, 25# bag for less that the 20# bag from Traeger.


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Any time I hear/see the word *convenience* associated with cooking, I steer clear.

Cooking is all about investing energy, thought, time and creativity (dare I say _love_?). Certainly we can take steps to make the processes easier, but good results still require real effort.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 11, 2009)

Coyote-1,  I couldn't agree more. Sometimes the best things in life take alot of effort and work.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Richtee, me think he called you a drunk!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good to see ya buddy...........well I mean, I can't see ya from here but.............uh, well ya know!


----------



## tomthegrillguy (Sep 11, 2009)

General,

I've never had a problem getting the smoke ring or the smoke flavor.

What temp are you using? With the MED and HIGH settings (on a 3 position), you won't get as much smoke as on the SMOKE, (you probably already know that).

I know the Traeger's aren't smoke HEAVY - have you tried cooking on the Traeger and at  the same time cooking another piece of meat in the oven (or gas grill) and comparing the two (as far as smokey-ness)  -  perhaps you're just "desensitized to the smoke"?

Just a thought. . .


----------



## walle (Sep 11, 2009)

GZ,
I don't have a Traeger, but after seeing the design, I created "Walle", which is a converted Stokematic Coal Stoker which uses the same bin/auger process.

I did a double take on the COST of BBQ pellets, so here's what I did... My neighbor has a rack of dried oak 2x4's that he had grand hopes of selling.  I went down to the local equipment rental and rented a wood chipper.  I  was amazed at how fine it chopped the 2x4's.  My rental shop even let me run a board through to test to see if it was fine enough to be taken in by the auger. 

Here (Western Slope Colorado), I have to pay about a $1/# for pellets.  I figured I chipped enough oak with the two hour rental (5, 32 gal trash cans and every empty bucket in my shed) to come out way ahead.

Anyway, something to try because using the oak as my base fuel to cook and then adding in my flavor about every hour with larger chunks right into the fire produces a very good flavor.

Might try that
Below is "walle"


----------



## americanidle (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with you! I actually used to see smoke come out of my Traeger but now I get nothing on the smoke setting.  Definitely ready to move on and buy a different one.  Customer Service basically told me everything 'is fine' and that I should see smoke.  Condescending much?


----------



## sctdg35 (Apr 15, 2014)

I could be wrong but it seems like it cost's a lot to cook on a pellet smoker . You might want to look into going charcoal . There is a very non costly kamado grill called a Chargriller Akorn . I have one . I also have a MES with the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment and the AMNPS (AMNPS is a PITA to keep lit) . I have an offset which I have had for years(hard to control temperature) and a Weber Genesis ,which with the side smoker attachment I have been fairly successful getting to smoke .My absolute easiest to use and best results unit is the Akorn . You can get one for under $300 .Not ceramic but insulated so you have the same properties of heat retention as a ceramic .Temp control is a breeze and if a bear wants to turn it over it won't crack LOL. Use the same load of charcoal about three or four times .Did a 10 hour brisket Sunday and have enough charcoal left over for about another two or three cooks. Cheap to buy,cheap to run ,excellent smoke and excellent all around results without the cost . JUST SAYING. Oh yeah it is so easy to use you can have "One Bourbon, One Scotch ,One Beer"


----------



## Dutch (Apr 16, 2014)

WOW-talk about an old thread being brought back to life! :biggrin:


----------

